# Real quick



## Emu (Jul 12, 2010)

Is my Picard av okay even though it swears?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jul 12, 2010)

I dunno if it'll break any rules, but I like it


----------



## Emu (Jul 12, 2010)

It's mutual rofl


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 12, 2010)

Nah, you're fine.

Any time you have a question like this, you can always PM the staff about it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Could do with resizing to maintain aspect ratio.


----------

